# Destin surf fishing



## fever (Mar 15, 2008)

6 pompano - all between 12-15 inches, caught between 7 & 8 am this morning...


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

Can anyone tell me some good spots to fish off the beach in Destin?


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

I have been going to the old Crystal Beach pier, off Pompano St. However, it is pretty popular, always a few guys out there and no fleas to speak of. Starts getting crowded with the swimmers etc around 9:00. 

If i had a choice, would head down to Henderson beach park or over on Okaloosa island, just not as many people.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds like you had it figured out today! Great job! I tried and just rinsed some line off. Till another day!:hungry


----------



## deadbird (Mar 16, 2008)

Topsail state park, just east of Destin, is a good spot.


----------



## fever (Mar 15, 2008)

4 more on Sunday - Henderson Beach


----------

